# New to Flyfishing



## Shallowflattes (Aug 14, 2016)

New to fly fishing. Currently in the process of downsizing boats to get into shallow water. Decided to pick up a fly rod and get started. Just wanted to look for some areas to either wade or cast from shore around Galveston. Not looking for any secret spots, just somewhere to wet the line & hopefully get a few tugs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I wade the surf at times or Christmas bay. Wading gets tough if you get towards waist deep. I think West Galveston bay has some walk in areas. I usually fly fish standing in a stable kayak. Better range and access than walking into areas. Rock groins and jetties in Galveston offer some action. 

If I didn't have a boat or kayak, I might find a walk in spot and just see what was up against the cord grass. I have read folks go to Galveston Island State park for access.


----------



## Shallowflattes (Aug 14, 2016)

Great Info! Thanks for the Reply


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The back side of SLP is not bad for walk-in wading, unfortunately, it involves mostly blind casting. If you still have your boat, the north side of West Bay around Greens, is wadable.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I've waded in Galveston Island State Park, it's decent and pretty shallow. I generally don't wade in saltwater, the potential for Vibrio albeit small is not worth it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Can't believe that vibrio is much of an issue if you wear some waterproof waders. 

Unless, of course, you have cuts on your hands and reach into the water. I think you also have to have a low immune system.

Not keeping me from fishing. richg99


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Just bought a solo skiff and a tohatsu 4 hp for it now rigging it with a stiffy 16' PP and a ram rod stake out pole. Bought a fly rod and reel now to start learning how to use it. Starting at ground zero have to learn everything from the ground up. Should be fun working in the marsh areas and shallow flats. What is the best knot to tie the leader to the fly line? Remember I am starting at zero knowledge with fly casting...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

commtrd said:


> Just bought a solo skiff and a tohatsu 4 hp for it now rigging it with a stiffy 16' PP and a ram rod stake out pole. Bought a fly rod and reel now to start learning how to use it. Starting at ground zero have to learn everything from the ground up. Should be fun working in the marsh areas and shallow flats. What is the best knot to tie the leader to the fly line? Remember I am starting at zero knowledge with fly casting...


I don't know if it is the best, but I use a perfection loop to welded loop or perfection loop if there is no welded loop in the fly line. I try to get the loop as small as I can on the leader.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Best, in fly fishing, generally is in the eye of the angler. 

Most of today's fly lines have welded loops...and these are generally very reliable. Just use a loop-to-loop connection for these. 

If you don't have the welded loop or don't care to use it or whatever, a carefully tied nail knot is about the "best" connection you can make. 

Because nail knots aren't the easiest for me to tie, especially out on the water, I like to use a butt section( 2 or 3 ft) of 50 lb test or so tied to the fly line with the nail knot....and then use the other end of the butt section for adding leaders (loop-to-loop). The butt section not only serves as a connecting point but also aids in turning over larger flys. 

Is that the "best"? Well, it works for me.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Great tips. Thanks!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> Best, in fly fishing, generally is in the eye of the angler.
> 
> Most of today's fly lines have welded loops...and these are generally very reliable. Just use a loop-to-loop connection for these.
> 
> ...


I do similarly. But on my lighter sticks, my permanent butt section might also include 1-2 of the first tapers of a tapered leader. Then I put my loop into that. This serves several purposes. In a 9 wt., I can loop > loop a tarpon tippet if necessary.......OR I can loop >loop a tapered tippet for permit or some other species. I tie up my tippet sections to whatever lb. test I want and add a 20-30 lb. shock to some. These tippet sections all go into individual plastic sleeves and are labeled according to the shock tippet they have, if any. Leaders without shocks are labeled "bonefish/permit." Worked for me, back in the day.


----------

